# Anesthesia equipment billing



## MDPAYNE (Dec 20, 2010)

We are currently doing billing for an anesthesia group who is thinking about purchasing their own anesthesia equipment and billing for the service plus drugs and equipment. Is there anyone out there that is currently billing this way and if so how is the equipment being billed?

Michelle


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 21, 2010)

Where are they providing anesthesia at? Hospital, ASC, Office setting, or other location?


----------



## Sheila1112 (Dec 28, 2010)

I would like to know the answer to that question also.  In this case it would be in a radiology office setting.

Thank you,
Sheila


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 28, 2010)

I think there are a lot of factors to consider regardless of the location and without knowing of some guidance from a published source. I don't know that saying "what if it is this setting" is something I should be commenting on since I have not research this or know all the logistics to provide an informed response.


----------



## sblanchard (Feb 7, 2011)

dwaldman said:


> i think there are a lot of factors to consider regardless of the location and without knowing of some guidance from a published source. I don't know that saying "what if it is this setting" is something i should be commenting on since i have not research this or know all the logistics to provide an informed response.




we are wanting to purchase amesthesia equipment we would be performing the anesthesia in an office setting. Do you have any information on how to bill for equipment.

Thanks


----------



## sblanchard (Feb 11, 2011)

We would be providing in an office setting


----------

